# Asian Professional Expat female looking for a flat share



## InternationalExpat1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi there, im a well travelled international expat asian, lived and worked in US, Europe and Middle East. Looking for a flat share in old town/ souk bahar area. 

Im 28, single, fun, love to work hard and play hard. Looking to share an apartment with a like minded, similar age and well travelled expat. Male/female doesnt mater as long as you're fun, positive, and want to make it a home not a house 

Im born in UK, but grew up in schools in Germany, France, Malaysia and Florida. 

I am living and working in Dubai already, but as i travel alot for work, it would be ideal to live with someone too.


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Could get you one near to my place. You could have a look when you come down. Till you find a place it is recommended to stay in a hotel a couple of days.




InternationalExpat1 said:


> Hi there, im a well travelled international expat asian, lived and worked in US, Europe and Middle East. Looking for a flat share in old town/ souk bahar area.
> 
> Im 28, single, fun, love to work hard and play hard. Looking to share an apartment with a like minded, similar age and well travelled expat. Male/female doesnt mater as long as you're fun, positive, and want to make it a home not a house
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

I am planning to shift to a 2 Bed Room apartment. We could share if you desire.

Jeev





InternationalExpat1 said:


> Hi there, im a well travelled international expat asian, lived and worked in US, Europe and Middle East. Looking for a flat share in old town/ souk bahar area.
> 
> Im 28, single, fun, love to work hard and play hard. Looking to share an apartment with a like minded, similar age and well travelled expat. Male/female doesnt mater as long as you're fun, positive, and want to make it a home not a house
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1) You really shouldn't use this board to advertise - that's what the classifieds section is for. (I am however in quite a good mood today, so will leave this for a while.)

2) Remember that it is illegal to cohabit - even if platonically.

-


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Agree..!!! Hey everyone....i am married..and if anyone of yourwant to share accomodation with me just rememeber I AM MARRIED. So you are sharing with a FAMILY..!!!!!!`Phew....!!!!




Elphaba said:


> 1) You really shouldn't use this board to advertise - that's what the classifieds section is for. (I am however in quite a good mood today, so will leave this for a while.)
> 
> 2) Remember that it is illegal to cohabit - even if platonically.
> 
> -


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeev said:


> Agree..!!! Hey everyone....i am married..and if anyone of yourwant to share accomodation with me just rememeber I AM MARRIED. So you are sharing with a FAMILY..!!!!!!`Phew....!!!!



But if your wife isnt living there too, wouldnt that be seen as adultery - an even bigger sin in Dubai???

Jo xxx


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> But if your wife isnt living there too, wouldnt that be seen as adultery - an even bigger sin in Dubai???
> 
> Jo xxx


hmm whats the punishment for adultery? stoning.... beheading.. whipping publicly?

just curious.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brandon A said:


> hmm whats the punishment for adultery? stoning.... beheading.. whipping publicly?
> 
> just curious.



Probably?? I thought you were going to move there from "India", so therefore isnt it something you should find out??

Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Brandon A said:


> hmm whats the punishment for adultery? stoning.... beheading.. whipping publicly?
> 
> just curious.



You don't know?  You tout yourself as some sort of expert on Dubai & the people living here, but don't know this? 

It's usually imprisonment if taken to court. 

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jeev said:


> Agree..!!! Hey everyone....i am married..and if anyone of yourwant to share accomodation with me just rememeber I AM MARRIED. So you are sharing with a FAMILY..!!!!!!`Phew....!!!!



Not familiar with the rules on shaing either then....

-


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You don't know?  You tout yourself as some sort of expert on Dubai & the people living here, but don't know this?
> 
> It's usually imprisonment if taken to court.
> 
> -


Sigh!!!! You just try too hard...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brandon A said:


> Sigh!!!! You just try too hard...


Well its a good job somebody does! In fact the world would be a much nicer place if everyone made the effort to be pleasant and friendly towards one another and took into account other peoples feelings dont you think!!!!! It would certainly make things more pleasant on the forum and nicer for the moderators!!

Its the season of goodwill - we should all use some! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... In fact the world would be a much nicer place if everyone made the effort to be pleasant and friendly towards one another............It would certainly make things more pleasant on the forum and nicer for the moderators!!
> 
> Its the season of goodwill - we should all use some! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


I believe you meant to imply things would be more pleasant on this forum for the nicer moderators like you 

Goodwill to all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brandon A said:


> I believe you meant to imply things would be more pleasant on this forum for the nicer moderators like you
> 
> Goodwill to all


I was implying that everyone should be pleasant cos its christmas - All the moderators on here are lovely! We cant let the tail wag the dog now can we LOLOLOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Brandon A said:


> Sigh!!!! You just try too hard...


The purpose this forum is to give people correct information about the UAE. You don't even live here.

I strongly suspect you have posted here before under another name...

-


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

I do travel a lot (I may not live in UAE temporarily but that's where my home is and has been for more years then you can even imagine)and no I've not posted in another name (whatever that's supposed to mean) but thanks for the concern anyway. Merry Christmas, Mrs. S.

You might want to keep a watch for the 3 ghosts that might come knocking on your door!


----------



## saadhar (Jun 2, 2010)

*evening*

hi im male 34 British asain looking forward on sharing would you be willing to share or have any room.
Regards
Saad


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

saadhar said:


> hi im male 34 British asain looking forward on sharing would you be willing to share or have any room.
> Regards
> Saad


You do realise this is a very old thread? The original poster was female, so that wouldn't work either.

-


----------

